# Matt Hughes Documentary Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2007)

[yt]TlAmZESLL9g[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure blame Dyer for you becoming a champion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Sure blame Dyer for you becoming a champion.


 
Poor guy that does not quite seem right now does it.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2007)

That was great Matt is a a great fighter.:ultracool


----------



## lulflo (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for that!

Farang - Larry


----------

